# Trust



## snoopdog (Oct 9, 2022)

Is it gone? I keep hanging on hopeing not, but it looks pretty bleak.


----------



## great white (Oct 9, 2022)

?


----------



## snoopdog (Oct 9, 2022)

great white said:


> ?


Well, the post was pretty vague I admit, personally I paid a fellow to deliver some firewood, got less than half. I normally cut my own, and have yesterday, and today, since the guy flaked. Just getting a rant on, and I guess I just need to let it go. It's just that's not how I was raised, I know scammers are a part of life. I just don't see how they expect not to run into you in a small town, eventually.


----------



## francist (Oct 9, 2022)

Heck no, Trust is alive and well. You just showed you had lots when you hired the guy. Faith is pretty much alive too, again, you hired him and had Faith he would deliver what he said. It’s the Honour part that’s gone to rat poo — guess who showed they had none of that…


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 9, 2022)

It's getting harder and harder to trust people that's for sure.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 9, 2022)

I warn firewood delivery guys,  a full cord or you can reload it back on your truck/ trailer.   Some are dumb enough to try. Last couple of years I've used the same guy.   I reserve the cord in the summer.


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 9, 2022)

One time I went to the grocery store and bought the usual groceries along with a bag of cat food. As I went through the clerk added up my bill and I paid it. Walking out the store, I noticed that the bill did not seem right. Well, she missed the cat food. Went back to the checker and pointed out the mistake. Boy was she happy and it made me happy, too. I know that there are people out there who get a certain glee out of ripping people off. But that kind of happiness is not the same as honesty.


----------



## great white (Oct 9, 2022)

silence dogood said:


> One time I went to the grocery store and bought the usual groceries along with a bag of cat food. As I went through the clerk added up my bill and I paid it. Walking out the store, I noticed that the bill did not seem right. Well, she missed the cat food. Went back to the checker and pointed out the mistake. Boy was she happy and it made me happy, too. I know that there are people out there who get a certain glee out of ripping people off. But that kind of happiness is not the same as honesty.


cashiers typically have to make up for any shortages out of their wages, so I’m pretty sure she had that in her mind.

however, she didn’t ring it through so it wouldn’t be a shortage on her till, so she wouldn’t have gotten “dinged” for it.

so you saved your integrity, which is always worth more than a tin of cat food!


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 9, 2022)

Thanks great white for the compliment. I'm not sure if I'm able to meet Diogene's standard of a honest man, but I try.


----------



## EricB (Oct 10, 2022)

Not gone, but it still has to be earned.


----------



## jrkorman (Oct 10, 2022)

silence dogood said:


> One time I went to the grocery store and bought the usual groceries along with a bag of cat food. As I went through the clerk added up my bill and I paid it. Walking out the store, I noticed that the bill did not seem right. Well, she missed the cat food. Went back to the checker and pointed out the mistake. Boy was she happy and it made me happy, too. I know that there are people out there who get a certain glee out of ripping people off. But that kind of happiness is not the same as honesty.


Integrity is what you do when no one is looking, as I was taught.


----------



## SLK001 (Oct 10, 2022)

I would have never paid for something to be delivered in advance from someone I didn't know.  Always "cash on the barrel head".


----------



## snoopdog (Oct 10, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> I would have never paid for something to be delivered in advance from someone I didn't know.  Always "cash on the barrel head".


Normally, but I was trying to get ahead of the game. The wifes having major surgery in a few weeks, so I'll have to take care of her, the cattle and my full time job, didn't think I would have time to cut for 2 households, guess I'll make time.


----------



## SLK001 (Oct 10, 2022)

I would call the guy up and ask, "When am I getting the rest of the load?"


----------



## Forty Niner (Oct 10, 2022)

snoopdog said:


> Well, the post was pretty vague I admit, personally I paid a fellow to deliver some firewood, got less than half.



The definition of a cord of firewood around here is highly misunderstood and misrepresented.  When pressed, a seller will say that what he meant was a "face cord" which is half or less than a cord.  Which in turn makes their "half cord" in reality a 1/4 cord.


----------



## snoopdog (Oct 10, 2022)

Forty Niner said:


> The definition of a cord of firewood around here is highly misunderstood and misrepresented.  When pressed, a seller will say that what he meant was a "face cord" which is half or less than a cord.  Which in turn makes their "half cord" in reality a 1/4 cord.


It's marketed by the "rick" around here, 8ft long x 4ft tall 16-24 in wide depending on your stove capacity.


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 10, 2022)

Forty Niner said:


> The definition of a cord of firewood around here is highly misunderstood and misrepresented.  When pressed, a seller will say that what he meant was a "face cord" which is half or less than a cord.  Which in turn makes their "half cord" in reality a 1/4 cord.


A face cord is a third of a full cord.   A full cord is 4'x4'x8'.   A face cord is 16"x4'x8'.
A lot sellers around here have their wood already measured off in face cord increments.


----------



## snoopdog (Oct 10, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> I would call the guy up and ask, "When am I getting the rest of the load?"


I've exhausted all means except a civil suit, he brought the first of it 2 weeks before labor day, supposed to come back the next day, on and on. What I don't get is, it was a money making deal for him, a solid 10 rick sold 2 miles away, minimum fuel cost


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 10, 2022)

I should also mention that trust is alive and well.  There is always this perception that the previous generation was better etc.  
I was recently listening to the podcast "Hidden Brain," and they did a study of whether people were good or not.  They found that in their study of random people that 90% had kindness, honesty, and integrity within them.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 10, 2022)

I trust myself, but few others


----------



## great white (Oct 10, 2022)

Removed by OP due to not making sense once moderated. Not trying to be snarky, but without the original context it was just some odd comment hanging out in the breeze.

I'm perfectly happy the the rest of it was just removed by a moderator.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 10, 2022)

Forty Niner said:


> The definition of a cord of firewood around here is highly misunderstood and misrepresented.  When pressed, a seller will say that what he meant was a "face cord" which is half or less than a cord.  Which in turn makes their "half cord" in reality a 1/4 cord.


A standard cord of firewood is 4' x 4' x 8', 80% filled (20% void).  A face cord is 4' x 8' x whatever length, usually 16"   I always figure 3 face cords to a full cord.


----------



## twhite (Oct 10, 2022)

snoopdog said:


> Is it gone? I keep hanging on hopeing not, but it looks pretty bleak.



IMO Trust is only gone when you give up on it. Humans will always betray somebody’s trust at one time or another. That is just life. 
I am sure we all have betrayed the trust of someone else at some point in our lives. 

I choose to trust in most instances. Sometimes putting trust in a person is just plain foolish. 

For me not trusting is giving up on humanity. That is never a good thing. Again just my opinion. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## Reddinr (Oct 10, 2022)

My grandfather's generation
My uncle reiterated a story from time to time about how my grandfather was swindled on a land purchase.  (The seller didn't really own the land.) This was a local, cash deal in a small, rural town at a time when "this sort of thing just doesn't happen".  I believe there was a broken nose or a black eye involved as a consequence.  The story got more embellished over time.  He did get his money back.

My father's generation
When I was a teen long ago, my father bought a few "real" cords of wood.  They were delivered when he was at work and my mother paid for them.  They were generous cords.  The trouble was that about half were "punky" (partially rotten).  I forget the outcome.

We had a shady neighbor who specialized in resetting odometers on cars.  Same generation.

My generation
I had a bike stolen from in front of my church when I was a kid.  The neighbors drove me around until we found it.  I had a camera stolen in college, an old 35mm that leaked light.   The joke's on them.  I'm sure other things have happened that I don't remember.

I think there will always be a percentage of people that will cheat or harm others or will cheat on their taxes or their spouse.  I think it is part of human variation.  It has always been the case that the news loves controversy because its audience does.  We are constantly exposed to the negatives and I believe things sound much worse than they are.  Maybe I'm being a pollyanna but that is how I choose to think.


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 10, 2022)

I have bought firewood, but you got to be specific. Once asked for a cord. The guy dropped off a 6-foot extension. ￼ LOL


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 10, 2022)

My old boss used to say, "trust but verify".


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 10, 2022)

Went into the Fallsview casino up in Canada today and handed the cashier $200 in USA 50s . Got back $164 Canadian . Walked away and started counting . I was shorted $100 . Went back and waited for 30 minutes while they checked the films , and got my my missing $100 back . Was this a mistake , or maybe just trying to make a few easy bucks on the casinos part ?  I don't know and don't care , I banged them for a huge gain of $12.50 American $$$ ! Of course lunch was $100 and parking was $40 .


----------



## twhite (Oct 10, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Went into the Fallsview casino up in Canada today and handed the cashier $200 in USA 50s . Got back $164 Canadian . Walked away and started counting . I was shorted $100 . Went back and waited for 30 minutes while they checked the films , and got my my missing $100 back . Was this a mistake , or maybe just trying to make a few easy bucks on the casinos part ?  I don't know and don't care , I banged them for a huge gain of $12.50 American $$$ ! Of course lunch was $100 and parking was $40 .



As long as you enjoyed your time there. All is good. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## great white (Oct 11, 2022)

silence dogood said:


> Thanks great white for the compliment. I'm not sure if I'm able to meet Diogene's standard of a honest man, but I try.


No worries. Here’s another one for you (and anyone reading) to consider:

Humans are a very “monkey see monkey do” species. We call it “modeling“ when it cones to traits and behaviors.  When you returned to the store on your own volition and demonstrated your integrity, you modeled the behavior for anyone who was there to see it.

So in all likelyhood, you very well may have taught a lesson in integrity to anyone who was there to see and probably encouraged/reinforced the behavior for those people in a future situation.

Integrity is something that seems in short supply these days, yet its such an easy concept to teach/model. These days, in what seems more than ever, we need more people of integrity/honesty to step up and show the world there is a better way….


----------

